# UPDATE 8.1.14! 15wks 2d Potty Shot - Boy or girl?



## Jennuuh

***Update from August 1, 2014 on pg. 3!! :happydance:

**Update! I had an ultrasound today and she gave us a great potty shot picture! She would not give us a 100% guess, just a 'Well, it MIGHT be a girl.' 

Just wondering if any of you lovely ladies have any guesses or can help me out based on your ultrasound pictures. I was 100% convinced baby is a boy, so I'm still a little shocked and do NOT believe the girl guess! Any chance this could still be boy bits?? Thanks in advance ladies!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/PossibleGenderShot72314_zps25ca367d.png
​


----------



## SteffieLee

Can't see a nub but I'm thinking maybe girl. :)


----------



## bazzb

Girl vibe :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you ladies! We wouldn't care either way one bit! We're just so excited to know! Is it August 1st yet?!


----------



## bazzb

I know I have to book my gender scan too!! So exiting


----------



## Jennuuh

bazzb said:


> I know I have to book my gender scan too!! So exiting

My OB told me I wouldn't get an anatomy scan until 20wks but I went ahead and booked an early gender scan for August 1st! Now I'm impatiently counting down! :)


----------



## bazzb

Same as me
I am doing a private gender scan! Can't wait until 20 weeks lol


----------



## Jennuuh

bazzb said:


> Same as me
> I am doing a private gender scan! Can't wait until 20 weeks lol

You should see if you can move it up to 16wks! That's when ours is!


----------



## SteffieLee

I found out at 14+3. Very clear girl.


----------



## Jennuuh

I've been thinking about getting another one set up for middle of July but I'm doing my best to not obsess over it and wait for August. I just want to shop!! 

Anyone else want to guess on possible gender?!


----------



## Jennuuh

Bumping for guesses :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

:pink:


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you Dream! :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Anyone else like to guess? Getting sooo impatient! :)


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you ClairAye!

Seems to be unanimous for a girl so far! Excited either way - Thanks for the guesses! Feel free to keep them coming :)


----------



## Jennuuh

We might be getting a potty shot at my ultrasound on Wednesday! Going in for some mild pain I'm having in my pelvic region just to make sure everything is still going well in there! 

Any possible last guesses?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bazzb

Jennuuh said:


> We might be getting a potty shot at my ultrasound on Wednesday! Going in for some mild pain I'm having in my pelvic region just to make sure everything is still going well in there!
> 
> Any possible last guesses?! Thanks in advance!

I've been having a bit of pressure too!
Not painful just annoying from time to time I think it's everything shifting xx


----------



## pinkribbon

:pink:


----------



## Jennuuh

bazzb said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> We might be getting a potty shot at my ultrasound on Wednesday! Going in for some mild pain I'm having in my pelvic region just to make sure everything is still going well in there!
> 
> Any possible last guesses?! Thanks in advance!
> 
> I've been having a bit of pressure too!
> Not painful just annoying from time to time I think it's everything shifting xxClick to expand...

I've been having pressure for a few weeks now, but last Thursday at work, I could hardly walk from all the pain I was having. If I DID walk, I was limping! Not a good feeling! Since it's continued, and now that I'm getting sharp pains throughout my entire middle, he wants to do a check up. I have no problem with that! Just means we get to see baby again sooner! :)


----------



## bazzb

I agree!! Best to get checked if at one point it was that bad

Good luck :) xx


----------



## SteffieLee

Stalking for an update! Good luck


----------



## Jennuuh

Hey ladies! Tech DID give us a potty shot, but wouldn't give us a confirmation but told us to possibly think pink. I updated the photo on the front page if any of you ladies could help me out! Thanks in advance! I appreciate you all :)


----------



## bazzb

Ahh man wish she said!

Will go look now :)


----------



## bazzb

Looks girl to me

I would start a new thread I bet you'll get more guesses then!!


----------



## bdb84

That definitely looks like a girl.


----------



## loulou82baby

That definitely looks like a girl! That is an awesome potty shot (not being creepy :haha: ) :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Thanks BDB and Loulou - I have another picture where I swear I see a boy part, so I'm going absolutely nuts waiting for our gender determination! She sat and looked at the potty shot for a solid 3 minutes and THEN said 'You miiiight want to stop calling baby a he.' She's been doing this for 21 years so I really have no reason to doubt her. I was just in shock when she said that! lol. :) I might start a new thread with both pictures.


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi ladies! Had our gender ultrasound today at 16wks 4days! We are definitely Team :pink:!!! We are so excited! Thanks to all the ladies that guessed! :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/30kvm7l.png


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!


----------



## SteffieLee

Congrats on your little lady. :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! :pink: :flower:


----------

